# questions on lionel zw transformers.



## smokie (Jul 4, 2010)

i've never been around any of the lionel zw transformers, but i've heard the zw 250's & the non type r 275's are loud & run hot. is this true? i've been looking to buy one, but the only thing in my price range is the zw 250's, & i've never seen one in operation to know how noisy they are. can any of you give me the rundown on these? will i be able to hear it over my post war trains? thanks


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

smokie said:


> i've never been around any of the lionel zw transformers, but i've heard the zw 250's & the non type r 275's are loud & run hot. is this true? i've been looking to buy one, but the only thing in my price range is the zw 250's, & i've never seen one in operation to know how noisy they are. can any of you give me the rundown on these? will i be able to hear it over my post war trains? thanks


You want to hear the transformer over the trains???

I got a ZW off of e bay from a trusted re-builder. It was completely overhauled and guaranteed for a year. Phone support too, the man likes talking trains.

I hear nothing from mine and it doesn't get hot.

How much do you have to spend on a ZW? The 250 can't be much cheaper.

You got to watch who you get one from on e bay.


----------



## smokie (Jul 4, 2010)

no, i don't want to hear it over my trains. the zw250's go for about half of what a type r goes for, so i'm thinking about just getting a 250.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

All the more reason to buy one locally.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

smokie said:


> no, i don't want to hear it over my trains. the zw250's go for about half of what a type r goes for, so i'm thinking about just getting a 250.


Smokie....AKA The Nitro Man. right?

Theres not much difference in the 250 compared to the 275.
Now, I am talking about postwar transformers.

A lot of the 250's are going for more then the 275 I bought.

http://cgi.ebay.com/LIONEL-EARLY-PO...-TRANSFORMER-/230510428439?pt=Model_RR_Trains


But I shopped for mine a while and found a reputable seller. 
You got to watch buying from estates sale as your probably going to have to rebuild the whole thing. 
Same thing for private sellers.


----------



## smokie (Jul 4, 2010)

yep, that be me. lol

i figure what ever i get i'll put new rollers & whistle diodes in it along with a new cord. that will be how i'm able to afford one now.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

smokie said:


> yep, that be me. lol
> 
> i figure what ever i get i'll put new rollers & whistle diodes in it along with a new cord. that will be how i'm able to afford one now.


I see a lot on e bay. I didn't want to bother rebuilding one as I never did it.
Mine was all re done and he gave me an assortment of parts for trains along with a set of new rollers which I will probably never use. 
Mine went for around $175, bidding on e bay. He also gave me a 10% off coupon good for ever, on any future purchase. He sells other stuff besides transformers.

Knock on wood I am happy with the purchase.

Keep watching on e bay bid your limit and sooner or later, you just might get one if that's what you want to do is rebuild it.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> I got a ZW off of e bay from a trusted re-builder.


Hey Ed,

You can't bait the hook like that, then leave us hanging.

WHO ???

TJ


----------

